

Every Time You Make a Powerpoint... - huhtenberg
http://markandrewgoetz.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/tufte-wallpaper.png

======
huhtenberg
To explain the context -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Tufte#Criticism_of_Power...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Tufte#Criticism_of_PowerPoint)

